# How to get Experience?



## jenny112058 (Mar 28, 2011)

I will be finishing my coding courses within a month. How can I get a job as a coder when employers will only hire experienced coders? Please help!!!! Which certification is the best to obtain?

Thanks!


----------



## sharonmbc (Mar 28, 2011)

*Recent Grad wondered the same!*

All I can say is be willing to take "any" medical position offered upon graduation. I got lucky when getting hired at my place of externship as an insurance verifier in the billing office. I'm gaining experience in the right area which is only going to help. Best of luck to you!


----------



## meleah80 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Temp Agency*

With very little to offer (from a resume standpoint), I think going through a temp agency is the best idea.  That way the company can see how great you are with/without experience and you can see if you like the company too!


----------



## eel82 (Apr 1, 2011)

Get your foot in the door in a health care organization.  Prove yourself to be a good worker and hopefully your efforts will not go unnoticed and someone will give you a chance.
I started out in medical records and learned coding on the job (co-worker taught me).  Ten years later I am in coding management so I'm definitely proof that working your way up is possible! 
Good luck!


----------

